# atmos 5.2.4 vs 7.2.4



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

So, I am trying to change my system to atmos. My room is 15w 23d 8 foot ceilings. Mlp is about 14 foot from a soon to be 130 to 140 projector. I have a 7.1 setup now and am wondering with the 4 over head speakers will I lose much going to a 5.2.4 setup. I am looking at a couple of Marantz receivers. And the 7010 is 5.2.4. 
I honestly like the price and am not sure if I want to spent the extra money on the 8802a. Not sure what to do?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have very similar floor dimensions, and a 7.3 setup. IME, 5.1 playback performance has been...almost better than 7.1. Upsampling from 5.1 via PLIIx is not very good, and I get very good rear soundfield presentation staying with native 5.1. Native 7.1 is good but imo not compelling enough to recommend that you go to 7.2.4. I feel like you're going to be farther ahead with 5.2.4. Keep in mind, this is conjecture as I have no experience with atmos yet, but I have experimented a lot with my surrounds and, have found that if you take time to place them, you can create a nice rear soundfield that even carries behind the LP. I think 4 atmos speakers would create e better sense of cohesion, and I've read reviews that echo that. My .02 is for, 5.2.4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I tend to agree. I have a lexicon processor and logic 7 is amazing. But that will not be an option when I get the marantz. Atmos is way more exciting to Me at this point.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I have about 8 ft behind mlp. My surround channels will be straight to the side of me about 14 in about ear level when seated. Where are yours. I know I need to play around with this.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mine are mounted so the tweeters are about 6-1/2' off the floor. But in my system, the important thing is they're pointed down toward the LP, and slightly forward from about 1-1/2' behind the LP. This has given me good imaging between them, and also decent overhead presentation, while also being able to place sounds at ear level and behind. My speaker mounts articulate both up and down so changing angles is easy. Like I said, I've tried many configurations. With atmos, I believe the surrounds should be lower, so as not to impose on the imaging of the atmos speakers, and let each set of speakers do their jobs. I don't know off hand the recommended heights for surrounds in an atmos system. Or you could just go "willy nilly" and get what you get. Here's where mine are now. IF, I can do atmos in this room, I'll have to move them down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks...from what I have read the surrounds are SUPPOSE to be the same height as the fronts in an atmos set up.

I don't notice much difference between 5.1 and 7.1. To me it is negligible. I think I will stick with a 5.2.5 setup. I appreciate the advise.

Nice setup by the way. Mine is close to the same layout as yours with out the fireplace behind me and only 8 ft ceilings.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

bcarver0267 said:


> Thanks...from what I have read the surrounds are SUPPOSE to be the same height as the fronts in an atmos set up.
> From what I've seen, I agree.
> 
> I don't notice much difference between 5.1 and 7.1. To me it is negligible. I think I will stick with a 5.2.5 setup. I appreciate the advise.
> ...


Thanks! Where my speakers are concerned, I like the extra airspace. 9' on one side, 12' on the other. My subs however, don't appreciate it. Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

